# Check my cycling please



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

6 gallon tank.
Set up on Feb. 4th.
Cycling fishless, using ammonia.
I have done no water changes yet.

Didn't get my test kit until the 11th, so that's when the info starts.

Date ---------- Ammonia ----- Nitrite ----- Nitrate

February-11-10 - 0.50 -------- 1.0 ------- 10.0
February-15-10 - 0.00 -------- 5.0-------- 40.0
February-17-10 - 0.25 -------- 1.0-------- 80.0
February-19-10 - 0.25 -------- 2.0-------- 80.0
February-21-10 - 0.00 -------- 0.0-------- 80.0


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking like the cycle is almost done. I would do a final check by adding some ammonia and then checking the next day to ensure it has dropped down to 0 again.


----------

